# Here Is An Interesting Thing About Dried Yeast



## Batz (22/6/05)

I thought you fellow brewers may find this of interest.

Long story short .. I moved all my yeast starters , dry yeast and hops with me , I kept these in an esky with block ice.

Well they seem to have made the trip Ok , now when I arrived I bunged the hops back in the freezer.

Ok problem I found yesterday , open some hops (stored in tupperware type containers)...holy sh#t I have my dried yeast in there.
This has been frozen for around 2-3 weeks , It's gotta be stuffed I think , cells blowing too bit etc.

So I emailed Danstar to ask if it is bin fodder..answer

Quote:

No Sir, you will be fine.
I used to recommend freezing storage , but Dr. Cone convinced me that regular fridge temps are the way to go.
Interesting enough Dr. Cone himself revived bread yeast recovered from one of Byrd's camps in the Antartic...several decades of being frozen , did not seem to affect it at all
Cheers
Rob

Batz


----------



## Tony M (22/6/05)

Batz, You dont want to start removing all the dark science, great mysteries and enormous difficulties from this hobby of ours or anyone will think they can do it.


----------



## Kai (22/6/05)

Batz,

Because there's no (or little) water in the dried yeast they cells are less inclined to burst when frozen. No water, no increase in volume on freezing or jaggy ice crystals, so the yeast is fine and dandy.


----------



## Batz (22/6/05)

Yes I suppose this rings true Kai

I did freak a bit , I had a large amount of Nottingham given to me by a mate , would have cried if it was ruined.

Batz


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/6/05)

Batz said:


> Yes I suppose this rings true Kai
> 
> I did freak a bit , I had a large amount of Nottingham given to me by a mate , would have cried if it was ruined.
> 
> ...



So would have I Batz  

Have you used it yet?

C&B
TDA


----------

